# Another Asian Boob Avatar



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I seen plenty on here and here is another I found if someone wants it:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

god no.........please no more lol


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

In the words of Borart "Very NIceee"


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes we need more to balance out that dude in Steph's avater lol!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

JT42 said:


> Yes we need more to balance out that dude in Steph's avater lol!


dont lie u kno he is hot...even in a non **** way...


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> dont lie u kno he is hot...even in a non **** *pro lypo* way...


Fixed.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Steph05050 said:


> dont lie u kno he is hot...even in a non **** way...


Haha, just gotta give you a hard time for trying to balance this place out :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

JT42 said:


> Haha, just gotta give you a hard time for trying to balance this place out :thumb02:


all i see is half naked women in other peeps avys so i try to get a male bod in there lol (i kno u think he is hot....u all do) lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Gotta love the reverse cleavage I warn you all though dont try to look up a girls shirt its even more obvious than looking down it.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

If a girl is wearing a shirt that shows reverse cleavage, then I assure you that you looking up her shirt is exactly what she's after.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I wish there were more hot asian girls where I live. I want to spaff on some asian boobies.


----------

